# I want a catfish can anyone help?



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

I would like a catfish to live with my gar but I don't really know what one to pick (I am new to predatory fish) I want one that is 7 to 11 inches and is easy to care for. Also I would like it if it is easy to find at the LPS and under $50.

Thanks


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

iridescent sharks and red-tailed cats are common catfish and reach similar sizes to the gar.


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes but when the fish is young and small (this is true with snakeheads and most others) you should keep them in a smaller tank so that it is easer for them to hunt and other stuff like that. I read it on a website. I dont have the URL sorry.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

and gars get even bigger


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Funny story, i bought the cutest little Red tail cat a few years back about 3 inches long put him in a 75 with a bunch of nice cichlids, pretty soon (much Sooner than you think) he was all alone in that tank with a fat belly and hardly room to turn around. I donated him to the zoo in Indianapolis, where he resides still as far as i know in a gazillion gallon tank, which is where these kind of fish belong, if not still in an amazon river. Just for general knowledge these fish can reach at least 5 feet in length. *


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just how big a tank are we talking about here anyway? Most of the cat's that will be compatible with gars will get to be an extraordinary size like the channel, RTC, TSN just to name a few.


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> and gars get even bigger


The biggest gars in the wild (gator gars) are 8 feet but most are only 5 or 6. If you go on youtube there is a guy swimming with them (most are really big). Needle nose only get about 2 feet. I am getting a longnose


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 10, 2009)

A larger species of Synodontis or an Asian upside-down catfish should be fine.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 30, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> and gars get even bigger


that depends on the species. i believe Florida and Shortnose Gar rarely exceed 2 feet (correct me if im wrong)

a good catfish to start out with would be the Four-Lined Pimelodus, which stays at about a foot. also try the Pseudomystus species, which are tough to ID in pet stores but most species also dont exceed a foot.
however from what ive heard, Pseudomystus species, when large, have a habit of taking smaller and similarly sized tankmates at night and slamming against the sides of the tank, as strange as it sounds.


----------



## Datnoid Man (Aug 20, 2009)

Lima Shovelnose, marbled Pim, tiger shovelnose are good choices


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 30, 2009)

TSN have a MINIMUM tank size of 500 gallons. baaad idea.
LSN might work, as they reach about 15", but Marbled Pim reach about 2 ft.

a few other good, unique, but expensive options are the Tigrinus and False Tigrinus (Juruense) Catfish. problem is a young Juru can be up to $60, and a 6" Tig can exceed $200. however, both of these species have stunning markings when they mature, so if they can go the distance, i imagine them being worth every penny.


----------



## Datnoid Man (Aug 20, 2009)

Bottomfeeder said:


> TSN have a MINIMUM tank size of 500 gallons. baaad idea.
> LSN might work, as they reach about 15", but Marbled Pim reach about 2 ft.
> 
> a few other good, unique, but expensive options are the Tigrinus and False Tigrinus (Juruense) Catfish. problem is a young Juru can be up to $60, and a 6" Tig can exceed $200. however, both of these species have stunning markings when they mature, so if they can go the distance, i imagine them being worth every penny.


yes they are worth every penny.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Sep 11, 2009)

Do the tiger shovelnose and red tail cats a favor and LEAVE THEM IN THE WILD. Almost no one has a tank large enough to care for them properly. I occasionally see these great cats in fish stores traded in because they are too large. The problem is few people want them at that size so lots of these large fish get turned away. Then they either get euthanized or released in a local river or lake. They may be cool when they are small but they truly become unmanageable sooner than you might think.

my .02.

--Dave


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am gonna get a redtail at my LPS


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have to ask again how big your tank is. RTCs get extremely large.


----------



## calvin17 (Sep 20, 2009)

The featherfin squeaker is a good choice, a very friendly and entertaining catfish.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

yes,even a clown loach too....


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Sep 11, 2009)

Two kinds of people get Red Tail catfishes. Those with 300+ gallon tanks and morons.

--Dave


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

no need to go that far bigd. ;o)

we just have to hope the best for the fishie and the OP that the right decision was made.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Sep 11, 2009)

You are right, I apologize for my choice of words, I feel pretty strongly about this issue. 

good luck with your selection,
--Dave


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

bigdaddy67 said:


> You are right, I apologize for my choice of words, I feel pretty strongly about this issue.
> 
> good luck with your selection,
> --Dave


I agree 1000% with you. It pains me greatly to see fish in incompatible situations. And, 95% of the time....it's the fish that pays the price.


----------



## mayhem17 (Feb 18, 2011)

I myself just purchased a new 55g setup, and plan on getting a Red tail catfish.
From what I've seen, this should be fine for the fish for at least the first year or more. Many I've seen 2 years in that size till they are too large, and need to move to another tank, or as I've done before, trade in to my local pet shop for other fish so that someone more well equipped than they can enjoy it.


----------



## Angiee (Jul 11, 2012)

Redtail catfish or Pangasius. I have 2 pangasius and they are great


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

im actually lost for words at some of the supposed 'fish keepers' on here.


----------

